# North Beach Fishing Passes



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

For you guys that want to fish North Beach and live in *CALVERT COUNTY* during the day 8 to 6 go in and they will take your picture and give you a free fishing pass that is good from now on. 
I have a North Beach Mailing address and have to do the same thing as I live four blocks into the county line.
They have not been actually closing the pier at 11 as long as everyone fishes and keeps the noise down. Yelling, drinking and the people that live in the new condos and along the boardwalk will call the cops. I have some friends on the force and have talked to them. When i have been on the pier either fishing or just visiting with friends and the "hooligans" start acting up
I checked the license plates and 90% of them were out of state. The kids do not hang around too much yet because the live entertainment has not started.
As I said before I live seven blocks from the pier and have a lot of friends of different nationalities, races, and different walks of live and my friends are more important to me than what North Beach and the arguements.
As I said before they are making more money now than they have been in a long time.

My 2cents


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I know this may not be a popular opinion, but Im not sure I totally disagree with the people at NB. I love to fish, but as a whole Fishermen can be DIRTY, ROWDY, etc.... Have you guys ever been to Matapeake on a Sat\Sun morning? The place is a mess.. everything from fishheads, beer cans, condom (USED!!!), etc... If I lived in NB I wouldnt want to deal with that either. I cant count the number of fights I seen on Maryland Piers. I will say i have not noitced that as much on the surf, but if you really take an objective look at both sides of the argument you may understand both sides views. Money matters! If I pay 350k-550k for a condo on the water I wouldn't want to see that BS either... 

Now I know the guys on P&S dont leave trash, or start fights. You gotta remember for everyone of is there is probably 5-10 thug fishermen.. lol





jcreamer said:


> For you guys that want to fish North Beach and live in *CALVERT COUNTY* during the day 8 to 6 go in and they will take your picture and give you a free fishing pass that is good from now on.
> I have a North Beach Mailing address and have to do the same thing as I live four blocks into the county line.
> They have not been actually closing the pier at 11 as long as everyone fishes and keeps the noise down. Yelling, drinking and the people that live in the new condos and along the boardwalk will call the cops. I have some friends on the force and have talked to them. When i have been on the pier either fishing or just visiting with friends and the "hooligans" start acting up
> I checked the license plates and 90% of them were out of state. The kids do not hang around too much yet because the live entertainment has not started.
> ...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

What makes me angry is when the deeds of a few destroy the freedoms of those that do not do the deed. It is a poor way to do justice. Just because some idiot shoots someone you don't punish all gun owners you punish the idiot. You know I may even be in favor of even higher license fees and pier fees if there was a DNR person around to keep the crowds under control. Make sure this rowdiness and such would not get out of hand. Many of use with families are even nervous about confronting these knuckleheads as so many of them are stupid and think the only way to settle a disagreement is with the spilling of blood.

As an aside many people that live in the area and have been fishing there for decades should not have their rights taken away because some new people that bought expensive condo's don't like it. You want to be near the water where there is public access, then you have to be accepting the public. If you want total privacy then cough up the dough to live in an exclusive neighborhood.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

good points...



cygnus-x1 said:


> What makes me angry is when the deeds of a few destroy the freedoms of those that do not do the deed. It is a poor way to do justice. Just because some idiot shoots someone you don't punish all gun owners you punish the idiot. You know I may even be in favor of even higher license fees and pier fees if there was a DNR person around to keep the crowds under control. Make sure this rowdiness and such would not get out of hand. Many of use with families are even nervous about confronting these knuckleheads as so many of them are stupid and think the only way to settle a disagreement is with the spilling of blood.
> 
> As an aside many people that live in the area and have been fishing there for decades should not have their rights taken away because some new people that bought expensive condo's don't like it. You want to be near the water where there is public access, then you have to be accepting the public. If you want total privacy then cough up the dough to live in an exclusive neighborhood.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I do not have one of the waterfront condos but some of them have invited me to fish in the front of their house. They know that I am responsible enough to replace an item should I damage it.
I also agree with a lot of the home owners in that area and they are right in complaining. The apts and condos are almost full at this time and I have had no trouble with any of them. I have been out there when one of the owners would walk out and talk to me about the type of equipment I was using. 
His biggest complaint was looking out and someone would be urinating off the pier late at night. THe bathrooms close at 9 p.m.
Other than that he was easy going. He did say that it does get a little noisy sometimes but normally he does not say anything.
Like mentioned before it is not the p & s people and most of the time it is not the local people.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Maybe I've been lucky, but I have yet to see one fight on a pier/beach. The only thing that I saw as annoying was a couple of younger kids who had a couple beers one Friday night and started talking to every single person on the pier. Then they would ask for cigarettes etc. Nothing dangerous, just annoying.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I used to fish there quite regularly in the late 80's and early 90's and I rarely had any issues that warranted the police. Mainly the pier was too crowded and people just did not know how to cast straight (or care to try) nor use the right sinkers. I am sure alcohol was involved as well. When the condos were being built I use to just fish there off the rocks and usually did pretty well.

I am not there every night but based on my experiences it sounds like the new residents are just flexing their muscles too much and want to stop people from productively fishing the pier (night fishing). Again a pier monitor / DNR person stationed there until midnight or so during the fishing season could do wonders.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*true*



fingersandclaws said:


> Maybe I've been lucky, but I have yet to see one fight on a pier/beach. The only thing that I saw as annoying was a couple of younger kids who had a couple beers one Friday night and started talking to every single person on the pier. Then they would ask for cigarettes etc. Nothing dangerous, just annoying.


i must be the sheltered angler  because ive never experienced a fight, arguing, urinating off piers etc etc.....and im glad i havent. i just want to enjoy peaceful fishing no loud folks and no drunks! tight lines to you all !


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i almost got into a fight there! haha well i shouldve. i decided not to even bother cuz it was dumb...and his friend was bigger than me. haha. no for real i really didnt care, i was just amazed that he actually believed in what he was sayin, and even his friend knew he was bein dumb. i shouldve just hit him, haha, it wouldve gave huntsman and the nice man at the corner some entertainment.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I was there a few yrs ago [before the ban ] a fist fight broke out over spots yes spots ....That was my first time seen a fight on any pier .... I seen close calls at the peake ..The crazy thing is that some of these guys drunk or not be picking fist fights and everybody out there have a knife   

AS far as urinating 
there not a pier in MD that don't get urinate off of......All these pier get it plo, coke, peake, NB and oceanic pier :--| 


Just my 2cent


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> i almost got into a fight there! haha well i shouldve. i decided not to even bother cuz it was dumb...and his friend was bigger than me. haha. no for real i really didnt care, i was just amazed that he actually believed in what he was sayin, and even his friend knew he was bein dumb. i shouldve just hit him, haha, it wouldve gave huntsman and the nice man at the corner some entertainment.



GAMSTER what you talk'n bout.. I DON"T FISH NO STINK"N NB...


----------



## DrJones (May 16, 2007)

*Kmc, What are thugs to you?*

you wrote:
Now I know the guys on P&S dont leave trash, or start fights. You gotta remember for everyone of is there is probably 5-10 thug fishermen.. lol


Please, can you clarify your meaning of thug....

Regardless of anykind of person, place or thing I'm not at for War over spots, space, or anything just like fishing for food and true fishing friends which is very hard to find these days. I'm headed for those corners at the Peake/Coke Friday morning hope to meet some P&S folks and share some beers and techniques.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

DrJones said:


> you wrote:
> Now I know the guys on P&S dont leave trash, or start fights. You gotta remember for everyone of is there is probably 5-10 thug fishermen.. lol
> 
> 
> Please, can you clarify your meaning of thug....



He was making a joke..


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

If I go down and there is too much going on I just pack my truck and if I have time I go to breezy Point. If not I go home I just enjoy fishing with friends and the general BS that goes on.
I have only fished on a couple piers and actually enjoy it. If I do not like what is going on I just go home and wait till the next day. I offer to help one time and if they say or act as if they do not need it then they are on their own.
Example: Last night three individuals were trying to cast w/o shock leaders. I offered to tie on leaders and they could use my line. They said no thanks that they could handle it. They broke off about five times before I left.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> I'm not at for War over spots, space, or anything


Just for the record I was talking about spot the fish ..The guys said spot don't bite if the water is calm another guy told him to shut up ./..the next thing I know it was like a batman show *BING POW WHAM BANG *


----------



## DrJones (May 16, 2007)

"spots" plural is more than one...."BING POW WHAM BANG " man that's funny


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

jcreamer said:


> If I go down and there is too much going on I just pack my truck and if I have time I go to breezy Point.


Do you fish from the beach at Breezy Point?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

It was partly a joke... but i also meant it..

In my opinion a thug is anyone with a negitive outlook on life, and with a total lack of repect for another man's property, health, etc...

To make it easier to understand. Any guy\girl that will fist fight over fishing in my opinion has thugish ways. Anyone who will go into another man's tackle bag (sorry terpfan) and totally disrespect him is a thug... Lastly, any man that would pull out his MEMBER and take a piss when kids, and woman are around is a thug.. , etc,etc,,

Don't get it twisted im not sterotyping anyone.. I'm a 30 year old Black Man, and I know the difference between Generation X, and true thugs. So I'm talking about all races... All Ages. Most of the guys I see starting problems look older than me>> LOL..

I live walking distance to the Ravens Stadium, I see thugs everyday!!! Man I miss Bowie!!

I have even seen 3 diffenernet guys do lines of Cocain on fishing piers.. James River Pier, and Metapeake... WOW!! Scum Bags.....

Wanna see thugs.. Go to Matapeake in the summer when the blues and croakers are thick.. You will see some hardcore Asian's (50-60 years old)Physically take over a spot.. LOL



DrJones said:


> you wrote:
> Now I know the guys on P&S dont leave trash, or start fights. You gotta remember for everyone of is there is probably 5-10 thug fishermen.. lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrJones (May 16, 2007)

I agreed on your points made. I'm also a professional black man with true sense of repect for anothers property, health and etc..I've seen alot more crap than that I'm mid-40's. Well, I can fish with anyone as stated who likes pretty much catching fish-n-fun and good cigars don't forget the ice cold budweiswers :beer: opcorn: 

tight~lines


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Calling Dr. Jones*

I smoke cigs,fish, and drink beer... So let's hook up and so a little of all three... LOL



DrJones said:


> I agreed on your points made. I'm also a professional black man with true sense of repect for anothers property, health and etc..I've seen alot more crap than that I'm mid-40's. Well, I can fish with anyone as stated who likes pretty much catching fish-n-fun and good cigars don't forget the ice cold budweiswers :beer: opcorn:
> 
> tight~lines


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Fishbreath said:


> Do you fish from the beach at Breezy Point?


You can fish from the beach or they have a small pier. The beach is small and I have gone there when it didn't have a bunch of people there.


----------

